# Jan 24th IASCA show at ID cancelled



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I just received a phone call from Matt Borgardt at ID. Due to the fact that he is seriously ill, we will be unable to have the IASCA event on Jan 24th. The event will be rescheduled for some time in April.

The next IASCA show will be February 15th at Beach Autosound in Huntington Beach, Ca.

I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause any of you. Please try to spread the word so we don't have people driving in from out of town to show up at an empty parking lot.

-Todd Woodworth


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

Can you post another thread with the address for the February 15th Comp.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

It's been posted.  and you even replied to it, lol
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51294-2009-california-iasca-shows.html


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> It's been posted.  and you even replied to it, lol
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/51294-2009-california-iasca-shows.html


:blush:


----------

